# Add to pollon patties



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

I am making some pollon patt and I was. Seeing if there is any thing like lem grass oil or hbhis there any thingthat can bee add to increase there attraction to the patties


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Dry pollen will help build interest... Just be careful where you get it from because it can carry diseases... I think Brushy Mountain has some that is decent. Keith Jarrett has some good patties...


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know that Keith's patties are "biological," you might have to ask him.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Oops... forgot what forum this was in. :doh: lol. Natural pollen may be best if you are trying to keep it natural... again, just be careful where it comes from...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dennis Murrel has posted on here about using Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C) as an attractant in pollen patties.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

From what I've read, nutritionally the Vitamin C does nothing for the bees though. I could be wrong.


----------

